# Marlin 1894 44 Magnum



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Just picked up a circa 1977 marlin in 44 magnum. It has a scope on it but thinking about going with open sights. I am looking for suggestions on peep sight and replacement open sights. Not sure what's out there and that's been used by the 2 coolers. Max range is hundred yards maybe 125 yds. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

*These work well*

http://www.skinnersights.com/


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Peep sights ?? No way for hunting. Getting dark and caint see nutin through them.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> Peep sights ?? No way for hunting. Getting dark and caint see nutin through them.


 Dang C-fried, better listen to ol Charlie. With over 15,000 posts he must be a real "expert"...LOL...Wonder how they ever hit anything before scopes?.

P.S. "expert"

X is an unknown and a spurt is a drip under pressure.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

I kept my Winchester 94 open sights. I can shoot 100 yrs with it and hit a 5" plate. That is good enough. If I need to shoot farther I will grab a different gun. My opinion everybody should own an open sight lever gun. 

My 2 pennies.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

I think you would be better off leaving the stock sights alone. If you really want something other than that, mount an inexpensive red dot. The range of 44 mag is perfect for that.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

I have tried peep sights on my 357 mag and 30/30. The 357 mag had a wide open sight for quick shots, but I grew to dislike it since precision was difficult. The Williams sight on the 30/30 was better, but I would rather have gotten a better notch sight mounted back on the receiver.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Oceola

There were no peep sights back in the days just open sights. Peep sights used a lot on US military rifles because folks who couldnt shoot automatically lined up the front sight into the middle of the round peep sight so they could hit something. Nite time not too good unless you just look and shoot over the top.Certainly not any type of expert never have been or will be. You ever look into a peep sight at night ? what you see ? LOL


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> Oceola
> 
> *1. There were no peep sights back in the days just open sights*. *Peep sights used a lot on US military rifles* because folks who couldnt shoot automatically lined up the front sight into the middle of the round peep sight so they could hit something. Nite time not too good unless you just look and shoot over the top.Certainly not any type of expert never have been or will be. *2.* *You ever look into a peep sight at night ?* what you see ? LOL


1. There were plenty of peep sights "back in the days". For instance the *Peep sights used a lot on US military rifles,* and the **** sights on many Sharps, Winchester, and numerous target rifles.

2. Yes I have...many times. My first rifle, a model 69A Winchester .22, a Christmas gift in 1954, had a ramp front sight and an adjustable peep rear sight. I spent many fun nights at the local dump shooting rats with that gun...looking through the peep.

3. Sorry about the "expert" crack.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I'm looking at all the suggestions. It came with a big Nikko scope and looking to go a different route, more traditional sight. Thanks


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

No suggestions,but cool gun.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Oceola

I knew I put my foot in my mouth when I said no peep sights back then. I was speaking about the lever gun as it came. Sorry about that. Dont know how you shot at night accurately with a peep. Had to have some light somewhere. If the target is dark and you are in the dark all you see is dark. At least I do. LOL.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> Oceola
> 
> I knew I put my foot in my mouth when I said *no peep sights back then*. *I was speaking about the lever gun as it came.* Sorry about that. Dont know how you shot at night accurately with a peep. Had to have some light somewhere. If the target is dark and you are in the dark all you see is dark. At least I do. LOL.


Actually there were peep sights offered on many Marlin and Winchester rifles *as they came*, both from the factories on deluxe versions or as a factory or aftermarket add on.

Here are a couple of early Marlin 22's for example.

As for shooting at night there was enough light from small fires burning to
shoot at rats at night. I would not even try to hunt game animals at night so the problem does not exist.

.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Ur totally correct I guess I just kinda "rounded it off". Certainly understand there were "exceptions". Not the normal. Re night hunting early evening and just before dark open sight certainly better. Jus sayin. Didnt mean to get you so "fired up". Peep sights must have a place in the hunting world LOL, but I just havent found it yet. But gotta make do with what you have. To put one on a hunting rifle I wouldnt understand. Now others might.. Good hunting


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

I have a sight just like that on my original 1876 50-95.Shot many pigs with her.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

On a caliber like the 44 which is pretty much a 100 yard gun, it's hard to beat the XS Site Systems ghost ring site. It is a ring in back with a black post with a white stripe up the middle of it. The ring is big so you don't block out any of the target. It is super fast to aquire target and get a shot off. If you are going to shoot hogs, there is nothing better except maybe an ultradot. I have one on my Winchester 45LC Trapper and can hold 3-5 inch groups at 100 yards with my handloads.

If you need more accuracy or range, then the Skinner site is a bit better, but the Lyman site will get you out to 200 yards if your caliber is up to the task. The Lyman is not great close in as it will obscure the target some inside 50 yards.

The post type sites are nice and I have one on a 45-70 24" barrel, but I do not like them much inside of 50 yards, and I don't like them on a gun that might be subject to banging around a bit. You can't beat it though for target or silhouette shooting.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The XS Site Systems Ghost Ring site picture -


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

I've looked at the XS and Skinners I like them both. I also like the TruGlo but I haven't seen many good reviews on them. It seems they are better for Winchesters and not Marlins. It's defiantly a 100 yard or less gun.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I have a Skinner on my Marlin 357 cowboy as it looks more period correct. The XS is faster to aquire a site picture and get a shot off, but the skinner is not far behind that. The XS has a bigger ring and post and the white line on the post makes it very fast to center in the ring. It is also better in poor light, even better than the open sights where the leaf obscures the target.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

The ghost ring is what I have on my 1894c in 357. It is a quick shooting site. My only ***** is when aiming out at 50 or 100 yards, that ghost ring is huge and a whole lot of target fits inside it. You can hit the paper real easy, but trying to get precise on the bullseye or shoot groups is more difficult. I guess it really depends on what you want to do with it.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

MechAg94 said:


> The ghost ring is what I have on my 1894c in 357. It is a quick shooting site. My only ***** is when aiming out at 50 or 100 yards, that ghost ring is huge and a whole lot of target fits inside it. You can hit the paper real easy, but trying to get precise on the bullseye or shoot groups is more difficult. I guess it really depends on what you want to do with it.


I found it helps a lot to make a small black mark in the center top edge of the white stripe on the front post of the XS site. It helps you aim small. I made the mark on mine with a jewelers saw and used sight black on it. Champion Shooter supply has sight black.


----------



## Chummy (Jan 3, 2006)

I have a williams peep sight on my Marlin 44. The sight adds to the fun of shooting this rifle, kids and I love to shoot it. Perfect out to 100 yds. I put a new front sight on, much better than the one from the factory.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

They look good also. I haven't had a chance to study them all but I'm going to make a decision soon. I'm leaning towards a fiber optic front sight for sure but haven't decided on the rear.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I use a lever gun with a peep sight. I think it is a Williams sight with a Skinner front post. Charlie is right about low light conditions. I hunt the hill country where the deer outnumber the roaches 10:1. If I am cull hunting I take the lever gun and just wait for day to break and one to get close and broadside. 

After you stalk a couple of deer with open sights, you will be ready to throw that old box blind in the burn pile.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a Ruger 44mag Deerstalker carbine. I put a 1x4 Leupold with a heavy shotgun reticle. It is the best brush gun I could imagine. With that heavy reticle you can throw it up and really pick up your target easily.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

sgrem said:


> I have a Ruger 44mag Deerstalker carbine. I put a 1x4 Leupold with a heavy shotgun reticle. It is the best brush gun I could imagine. With that heavy reticle you can throw it up and really pick up your target easily.


When you set your scope at 1X do you aim with both eyes open? I tried to do that and so far have not been able to find target very quick with both eyes open.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Peep sights ?? No way for hunting. Getting dark and caint see nutin through them.


Get a bigger peep or ....I'm not a fan of Peeps either..


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

For practical everyday use the Williams line of peep sights will serve you well. And I personally can shoot a peep sight in darkness better than an open sight--with open sight you tend to shoot higher due to looking over the rear sight in order to better see the front sight.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Brand new writeup on the Marlin 1894 44mag - http://www.realguns.com/articles/743.htm


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Peep sights have been around for a long time they were used in most of the Creedmoor (where the 6.5 Creedmoor name came from) shoots back in the day.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Dodge ,ford , Chevy its all about opinions ,,BTW i love my Skinner


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Rooster 1 said:


> Peep sights have been around for a long time they were used in most of the Creedmoor (where the 6.5 Creedmoor name came from) shoots back in the day.


Those shoots were done in the middle of the day with good light. A ghost ring works better than a peep site during prime morning and evening hunting times. True, you can get a wider aperture for a peep sight....but then you just have a ghost ring with a rim so wide it still obscures much of the area surrounding the target. Not good when you have a bunch of hogs running helter skelter.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

You can talk about the sights all day and nite. Peep sights at night just wont get it done. 
Someone said they shoot better at nite with peep over open. Come on man !!


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

CHARLIE said:


> You can talk about the sights all day and nite. Peep sights at night just wont get it done.
> Someone said they shoot better at nite with peep over open. Come on man !!


On this site you can bet somebody will say their uncle or grandpop used to shoot a round through a flea's arse at night at a 1000 yrds with peep sites.....just wait.....would'nt surprise me one bit.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

You are 100 % correct. LOL. Now a peep sight with opening as big as a pie plate mite work. Ha


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> You are 100 % correct. LOL. Now a peep sight with opening as big as a pie plate mite work. Ha


That's a ghost ring pretty much LOL!


----------

